# Florida deputy accused of planting drugs in traffic stops



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Aug 2019)

A friend of mine shared this on facebook this morning, all I can say is wow!



> TALLAHASSEE — A former sheriff's deputy in the Florida Panhandle was arrested Wednesday on charges that he routinely pulled over drivers for minor traffic infractions, planted drugs and then arrested them on made-up drug charges, including one victim who lost custody of his daughter because of the arrest.
> 
> Former Jackson County deputy Zachary Wester was arrested in Crawfordville, Florida, after a nearly year-long investigation, according to a statement from the Florida Department of Law Enforcement. An arrest warrant detailing the case showed a pattern of Wester pulling drivers for minor offenses or because he said he smelled marijuana coming from the vehicles.



More at the link

https://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/florida-deputy-accused-of-planting-drugs-in-traffic-stops-20190712/

Couple of highlights:

- Prosecutors have so far dropped 120 cases connected to the former Deputy
- The Sherriff's Department has 12 pending lawsuits and many more expected
- Many Victims of the officer did/are doing jail time
- One father lost custody of his children

The investigators who charged the former deputy wouldn't indicate a motive although they have a couple of theories. His father is a well known ex-cop who headed up an anti-drug task force in Florida.  It appears that the motive may have been career advancement as the Deputy had built up a reputation as a "hard charging patrolman".  

The Prosecutors Office has said they will not be plea-bargaining with the Accused and are seeking the maximum penalty.  The accused has plead not-guilty to all charges.


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2019)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> It appears that the motive may have been career advancement as the Deputy had built up a reputation as a "hard charging patrolman".



Doesn't seem to be out of malice or revenge.

Sounds like an extreme example of what the experts might refer to as "Hero syndrome".


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2019)

Advancing your own career by wrongfully putting people in jail and having them lose their kids sounds like malice to me.

Hope he gets the book thrown at him and spends as long as possible in jail.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Aug 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Advancing your own career by wrongfully putting people in jail and having them lose their kids sounds like malice to me.
> 
> Hope he gets the book thrown at him and spends as long as possible in jail.



I read in another article that the charges add up to 100 years in jail; however, given past cases, they expect him to do 13 years should he be found guilty.


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2019)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> It appears that the motive may have been  career advancement  as the Deputy had built up a reputation as a "hard charging patrolman".





			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Advancing your own career by wrongfully putting people in jail and having them lose their kids sounds like malice to me.



Sounds to me like the motive may have been "career advancement". 

Malice as a motive, as I understand it as a non-expert, is primarily intended for the sake of doing harm.

Sounds like his unsuspecting victims bad luck was to be trapped in the wrong place at the wrong time. Did he know any of them personally?

Yes, harm done was done in his ( alleged ) pursuit of career advancement. That is why he is facing criminal charges, and his employer is facing civil lawsuits.



> Hero syndrome
> https://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/02/nyregion/experts-say-hero-syndrome-not-common-among-police.html?sec=health
> Acts linked with hero syndrome are not to be confused with acts of malice, which is primarily intended for the sake of doing harm.


----------

